# Ziricote hollow form



## Patrude (Jan 8, 2020)

I was poking in my wood stash for something special for my Grandson and his Sweetheart. Their Birthdays are only a day apart. I've had this 3 by 6 inch Ziricote blank sitting for a while & figured it would work out. The wood works nicely in spite of its density and has a subtle spicy aroma. I really enjoyed doing this one up. Again, 6 by 3 inches, sanded to 1,000 grit, cellulose sanding sealer and finished with the Beal buffing system.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2020)

maybe it is just me but looks nothing like ziricote but a lot like olive.
Very nice

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 10


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 8, 2020)

I was thinking the same thing as far as not looking like Ziricote.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice piece,I have no idea what it looks like other than an awesome hollow form.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Patrude (Jan 8, 2020)

Well I certainly am no wood expert. I looked at it and thought it was Ziricote. Whatever it is I had a great time working with it. It's a pleasure to turn and as said it has that subtle spice smell. Maybe collectively we can figure out just what it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 8, 2020)

I have no idea what it is, but don't care either.... 

Really nice form and finish! Very attractive piece!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 8, 2020)

Very nice.

Do you have any cut offs from that?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 8, 2020)

My money is on olive too... fantastic turning wood with a nice smell. Nice work on the form!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice job. Something to be proud of


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 8, 2020)

Despite the species, very impressive turning! Even your penmanship is excellent! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Patrude (Jan 9, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Do you have any cut offs from that?


I do, I saved the cut off pics when I rough cut on the band saw. I'll get a picture when I get back in the shop


----------



## Patrude (Jan 9, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Nice piece,I have no idea what it looks like other than an awesome hollow form.


Thank you


----------



## Patrude (Jan 9, 2020)

DKMD said:


> My money is on olive too... fantastic turning wood with a nice smell. Nice work on the form!


Thank you


----------



## phinds (Jan 9, 2020)

Very nice piece. CLEARLY olive, no way is this ziricote. Here are olive and ziricote


 



Rick (@Patrude ) you might find it informative to poke around on my wood ID web site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 9, 2020)

Patrude said:


> I do, I saved the cut off pics when I rough cut on the band saw. I'll get a picture when I get back in the shop





phinds said:


> Very nice piece. CLEARLY olive, no way is this ziricote. Here are olive and ziricote
> View attachment 176979 View attachment 176980
> 
> Rick (@Patrude ) you might find it informative to poke around on my wood ID web site.



Well, if Paul says it's olive, then so be it. I wanted the pix of the cutoffs so we could look at the end clearly to make a confirmation of species of wood.


----------



## Patrude (Jan 9, 2020)

phinds said:


> Very nice piece. CLEARLY olive, no way is this ziricote. Here are olive and ziricote
> View attachment 176979 View attachment 176980
> 
> Rick (@Patrude ) you might find it informative to poke around on my wood ID web site.


Thank you, I must agree. It didn't get sold, thank goodness. Stayed in the family as a birthday present


----------



## Patrude (Jan 9, 2020)

Patrude said:


> I do, I saved the cut off pics when I rough cut on the band saw. I'll get a picture when I get back in the shop


I better get the sander out and give my bowl a new heading. These are the cut offs before turning. One thing for sure it's a well figured PC. Of "OLIVE"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 9, 2020)

Nice present for someone. It was nice no matter what. Good job. Now make some finger bowls or bottle stoppers or something with those cutoffs.


----------



## Patrude (Jan 10, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice present for someone. It was nice no matter what. Good job. Now make some finger bowls or bottle stoppers or something with those cutoffs.


You bet I will! Not much goes up the chimney here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2020)

Patrude said:


> You bet I will! Not much goes up the chimney here.


I love the smell of olive

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jan 11, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> maybe it is just me but looks nothing like ziricote but a lot like olive.
> Very nice


I agree. My first thought when seeing it was Olive.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 11, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I love the smell of olive


Me too! Beautiful piece!


----------



## Maverick (Jan 11, 2020)

Very nicely done. I love the form.


----------



## Ken Martin (May 12, 2020)

phinds said:


> Very nice piece. CLEARLY olive, no way is this ziricote. Here are olive and ziricote
> View attachment 176979 View attachment 176980



Sshhhhh.... don’t tell the kids!


----------



## phinds (May 12, 2020)

Ken Martin said:


> Sshhhhh.... don’t tell the kids!



OK, not a word, I promise

HEY KIDS ...


----------



## Ken Martin (May 12, 2020)

Well now you’e gone and done it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Barb (May 26, 2020)

Beautiful form!


----------

